# Rustoleum C740 Alkyd DTM



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I painted a steel roof with this today...safety red. We used the flat red primer. This was somewhat experimental, but my PPG guys are pushing it now.

It went on nice with a 515 tip. One coat of finish seemed to cover fine. We shall see how it holds up. That safety red is pretty bright for sure. Maybe a tad overkill for what I was shooting for, but I wanted a factory red.

Anyone use any of this stuff?


----------

